# Would a DDR GSD be a good family member?



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

As opposed to American, Czech, West German, etc? I mean, check out THIS guy:




He is both ON A CHAIN, as well as ENCLOSED IN A FENCE.
I'm thinking escape artist.
I'm also thinking no one has spent time socializing him.
Just look at that straight back, huge chest and shoulders, and big head.
Properly socialized, would you trust this dude around your kids?


----------



## bmecholsky (May 10, 2011)

We have a 7 yr old DDR GSD. We could not ask for a better family dog. He was socialized from the start. Love kids of all ages.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know of the person that shot this video.
You are assuming a lot of things which isn't good as you are only seeing a video and don't know what is being done behind the camera.

Let me ask you this....

1. Why post this particular video of a DDR dog as opposed to the thousands of others on youtube?
2. What have you researched so far about DDR dogs and them being good family members?

I think the question your asking could be answered with a little internet research on your own.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Charm school...*



bmecholsky said:


> We have a 7 yr old DDR GSD. We could not ask for a better family dog. He was socialized from the start. Love kids of all ages.


Thanks for your vote of confidence. In the park across from my house runs a small creek within which children of several ethnic groups gather in summer (year 'round, actually) to play. I plan to take him down there to spend LOTS of time with them, all splashing around like 'lil duckies!
I went to school with the mayor, and plan to press for a dog park behind the newly built softball fields. There is also a very nice wooded area beyond that with an old logging road. Just have to avoid the guys who walk their pack of pit bulls back there.
Exercise for Fido? Mingling successfully with strange-smelling human younglings? Got it covered.
I must have a DDR!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How much research have you done on DDR German Shepherds? What kind of training do you plan to do with him? Will he be your first Shepherd?

Read this thread as well if you haven't already:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/155892-i-want-dark-black-sable-ddr.html


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

DDR dogs are normally (using this loosely) lower drive, slowly maturing dogs that are a bit larger than their relative counterparts. 

The personality and GSD traits remain basically the same as GSD derived from other parts of the world. DDR is only where the dogs lineage was derived from (place of birth is the former Deutsches Demokratische Republik)

www.ddrlegends.com :: Where the REAL Working Dogs Unite

German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ddr = bff*



suzzyq01 said:


> DDR dogs are normally (using this loosely) lower drive, slowly maturing dogs that are a bit larger than their relative counterparts.
> 
> The personality and GSD traits remain basically the same as GSD derived from other parts of the world. DDR is only where the dogs lineage was derived from (place of birth is the former Deutsches Demokratische Republik)
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought someone might fess up to me about there being no innate differences between DDR doggies and their canine counterparts. But you know how folks like to brag on their dogs, and the Germans are a very proud people. But they do make very fine automobiles, motorcycles, etc., are extremely industrious, and are sticklers for perfection. So when East Germany threw up the Berlin Wall, operating and refining their breeding program for forty years...well, some AWESOME dogs had to come out of that.
As for size, I've read that the larger dogs are a wash in Schutszund agility trials. This may be exactly what I need as yet another factor in ensuring my dog can be successfully and safely (for himself and others) confined until exercise time (please see my thread, "Containing the Beast") If he's too heavy to climb the fence, then this could save him from the busy highway out front of the house! Just check out this 'lil squirt:


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

^gsds4+ said:


> As for size, I've read that the larger dogs are a wash in Schutszund agility trials. This may be exactly what I need as yet another factor in ensuring my dog can be successfully and safely (for himself and others) confined until exercise time (please see my thread, "Containing the Beast") If he's too heavy to climb the fence, then this could save him from the busy highway out front of the house!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2RIGgyNDm8&NR=1


Instead of trying to bank on getting a dog that is too large to jump a fence (?) why don't you focus on either training your dog or creating a secure kennel/area where you wouldn't need to worry about it getting hit by a car while it's left outside in the yard unattended? Maybe i'm misunderstanding something here.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am missing something here. I read your other post, it did not sound like the dog was going to be part of the family but left to live outside. If you truly want your GSD to be social and part of the family then he needs to be able to live with the family. JMO.

It is different if your referring to keeping him out when your away but when your home he will be allowed in the house with the rest of the pack.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Researching the DDR*



Emoore said:


> How much research have you done on DDR German Shepherds? What kind of training do you plan to do with him? Will he be your first Shepherd?
> 
> Read this thread as well if you haven't already:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/155892-i-want-dark-black-sable-ddr.html


I am currently in the midst of a heated drive to inform myself on all things DDR, and GSDs, in general.
Hence, one of my threads begins with, "I will SOON be in the market for...". I will be spending several months in learning more, preparing his living area, finding local training resources, etc. We will be spending LOTS of time together. I have no girlfriend, wife, kids...no job requiring travel, etc.
I will have as much, or more concern for my dog as I would for my own child. I'm just wired that way.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

As you can see I have a DDR. He is 16 months old. We have a 4 ft chain link fence that surrounds the yard. He can jump it, I've seen him do it. But he only jumped it once. Monkey see monkey do, he followed my husky and they both got in trouble and spent several hours in their "room." He has never jumped the fence again, wish I could say that for my husky. We are having a privacy fence installed next month to keep my little run away safe at home! Sonar does not want to leave the yard because he knows that it is unacceptable not to mention he aims to please me, and he knows leaving is unpleasing.

He is a big boy, but big or not, he could scale the fence if he wanted to. Having a larger dog does not mean they won't try and escape. He won't leave the yard because it's his to protect. Even in the front yard he won't leave off leash. It's my understanding that is the nature of a GSD no matter the lineage of the dog. It is ingrained for them to stay with the flock.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My own dog is about half DDR half Czech ZPs lines
Heavy bone but extremely agile-an excellent climber(but he does not choose te escape)
Very nice temperament - 
Very nice dog. Not a junkyard dog and I would never make him one. VEry very bonded to me. WOuld be miserable with this life. 

Honestly this does not sound like the life for a GSD.

The wall came down a long time ago
My dog actually had some old DDR West German Showlines in the DDR lines - but nothing at all to sneeze at up close - some very serious dogs in his pedigree


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Reply*



vat said:


> I am missing something here. I read your other post, it did not sound like the dog was going to be part of the family but left to live outside. If you truly want your GSD to be social and part of the family then he needs to be able to live with the family. JMO.
> 
> It is different if your referring to keeping him out when your away but when your home he will be allowed in the house with the rest of the pack.


I see your point, and would love to have him in the house. However, at least the kennel (really a yard) is very near to the house, and I would spend a lot of time with him every day. I also have another dog (at my brother's)who would be a great playmate for him. He's a collie/lab mix, still a puppy, though promises to be large himself. I can get my work done on my laptop as they play around me in a large enclosure adjacent to the "kennel". There is a lot of foot traffic daily which will pass directly by his kennel...family, as well as strangers. I am aware of the advantages of keeping him inside, but do intend for a large part of his function to be that of watchdog at night.
Fear not. He will in no way be lacking for interaction with his pack.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*No tragedies.*



suzzyq01 said:


> As you can see I have a DDR. He is 16 months old. We have a 4 ft chain link fence that surrounds the yard. He can jump it, I've seen him do it. But he only jumped it once. Monkey see monkey do, he followed my husky and they both got in trouble and spent several hours in their "room." He has never jumped the fence again, wish I could say that for my husky. We are having a privacy fence installed next month to keep my little run away safe at home! Sonar does not want to leave the yard because he knows that it is unacceptable not to mention he aims to please me, and he knows leaving is unpleasing.
> 
> He is a big boy, but big or not, he could scale the fence if he wanted to. Having a larger dog does not mean they won't try and escape. He won't leave the yard because it's his to protect. Even in the front yard he won't leave off leash. It's my understanding that is the nature of a GSD no matter the lineage of the dog. It is ingrained for them to stay with the flock.


To allow my future dog to escape even once invites tragedy, due to the busy highway out front. It cannot happen.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

VomBlack said:


> Instead of trying to bank on getting a dog that is too large to jump a fence (?) why don't you focus on either training your dog or creating a secure kennel/area where you wouldn't need to worry about it getting hit by a car while it's left outside in the yard unattended? Maybe i'm misunderstanding something here.


I have a spacious enclosure planned that would contain a tiger. Plus, I will seek to train him about one major danger: the busy highway out front.
I think some stray female cur in heat will trump any amount of stay-at-home training, any time. One whiff of the floozy on the other side of the highway, and


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Be forewarned that large breed dogs such as GSDs are typically not mentally mature enough to "protect" until they are at least 2 years old. DDR lines are known for maturing even slower, so you may be looking at 3 years or more before your dog can be an adequate watchdog.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

^gsds4+ said:


> I see your point, and would love to have him in the house. However, at least the kennel (really a yard) is very near to the house, and I would spend a lot of time with him every day. I also have another dog (at my brother's)who would be a great playmate for him. He's a collie/lab mix, still a puppy, though promises to be large himself. I can get my work done on my laptop as they play around me in a large enclosure adjacent to the "kennel". There is a lot of foot traffic daily which will pass directly by his kennel...family, as well as strangers. I am aware of the advantages of keeping him inside, but do intend for a large part of his function to be that of watchdog at night.
> Fear not. He will in no way be lacking for interaction with his pack.



Why can he not come into the house?
Where do you live? (State)?

I am one of those people who don't believe in dogs "living" outside all the time. There is a happy medium, and your dog will protect your home just as well inside sleeping on the floor as he will outside. I do not think based on my own experience as well as reading that a GSD would do well alone (without a pack or companion dog 24/7). 

I think this is not a good choice. IMO


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Virginia said:


> Be forewarned that large breed dogs such as GSDs are typically not mentally mature enough to "protect" until they are at least 2 years old. DDR lines are known for maturing even slower, so you may be looking at 3 years or more before your dog can be an adequate watchdog.


I completely agree with this. And if you wish to share a close bond with the dog having it live outside and spending time with it when you see fit to is not going to serve well in your benefit. IF you want a guard dog or junkyard type dog to leave outside to protect your backyard then I would get something more suited for that type of work. These dogs are no loners.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> I completely agree with this. And if you wish to share a close bond with the dog having it live outside and spending time with it when you see fit to is not going to serve well in your benefit. IF you want a guard dog or junkyard type dog to leave outside to protect your backyard then I would get something more suited for that type of work. These dogs are no loners.


I never said ANYTHING about getting a GSD to guard a "junkyard". Pu-leez.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*I'm aware.*



Virginia said:


> Be forewarned that large breed dogs such as GSDs are typically not mentally mature enough to "protect" until they are at least 2 years old. DDR lines are known for maturing even slower, so you may be looking at 3 years or more before your dog can be an adequate watchdog.


I'm aware.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and it may never pan out to be any type of watchdog at all


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

FWIW - my own intact male has never tried to escape from home but when a friend watched him he ripped up the chain link dog run in a heartbeat. By the time they had gone around their car to unload my spayed female he was back at the car to be with her. He was find as long as he had her in his eyes.

Chain link - destroyed - who would have thought. My dog does not "play" with other dogs. He is social with excellent socialization but I would never leave him unsupervised to play with another male. If you don't have kids why do you want your dog playing with them? Just have him ignore them. He is likely to become a one person dog anyway I would think.

I guess your setup is in a very seedy part of town. Nobody else would tolerate it. Any concerns about poisoning, having the dog get shot? My own dogs are outside during hte day for temperature acclimitization for work (well the working one is) but inside with us in the evening and off and on during the day.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

^gsds4+ said:


> As opposed to American, Czech, West German, etc? I mean, check out THIS guy:
> YouTube - ‪Old type of GSD (DDR type)‬‏
> He is both ON A CHAIN, as well as ENCLOSED IN A FENCE.
> I'm thinking escape artist.
> ...


A good dog is a good dog - regardless of pedigree or place of origin!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

^gsds4+ said:


> As opposed to American, Czech, West German, etc? I mean, check out THIS guy:
> YouTube - ‪Old type of GSD (DDR type)‬‏
> He is both ON A CHAIN, as well as ENCLOSED IN A FENCE.
> I'm thinking escape artist.
> ...



Put my dog on a chain, behind a fence and agitate her a little and she'd be worse than this guy. And my dog is around people of all different kind of ages, she loves kids. Oh, by the way, she's west-german. 

German Shepherd should be German Shepherd, a DDR dog is not "out of this world"... jeeez.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

But will your DDR GSD be spending time inside your home? Is the kennel that you will build "to contain the beast" only for when you are away from home or for his living quarters at all times when not with you playing or training? 

Many forum members feel that these dogs do best when kept inside with us and with our family members, not outside in kennels. I have three friends with dogs in active Schutzhund programs that live inside with them, are crate trained and do not have outside enclosures. Not that they can't, they just chose to have them inside the house with their families that include small children and other animals.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

My dogs bark at anything and everything while behind the fence, including my neighbors on each side, but get them out front on leash and they become everyone's best friend. They want to meet and greet everyone and lap up the attention and pets that everyone gives them. Fortunately, my neighbors like my dogs!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Knowing if a dog will be good with people is often 50% genetics (get from lines that prove solid temperament), 25% training and socializing and 25% crap-shoot.

My question is - what happens if the puppy you purchase grows up to be a dog that just lays there and watches people come into your business and never makes a sound?

Are you going to have the dog professionally trained to be a watch dog? If not, the first bad guy that tosses a steak at your dog will get a free pass to your business.

Are you willing to keep up the training? It's not just a train them and forget it type thing. If a dog is trained to engage a person then the OWNER needs to constantly practice with the dog to keep that training.

Have you talked with your business insurance to see if having a guard or watch dog will change your policy? Some insurance companies will not cover any harm the dog causes and YOU will be left paying for it.

Will you be within hearing distance from the business when the dog starts barking at night? A dog that barks constantly and causes no reaction from the owner will soon be ignored by the neighbors and the bad guys.

How are you going to make sure the bad guys can't poison your guard dog during the night?

In many states, putting up a Beware of Dog sign is the same as saying "I have an uncontrolled dog" and many bad guys sue (and WIN) against the owner of the dog (that was maybe just doing his job).


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Put my dog on a chain, behind a fence and agitate her a little and she'd be worse than this guy. And my dog is around people of all different kind of ages, she loves kids. Oh, by the way, she's west-german.


I know of the person who uploaded the video and knows the dog personally. The dog in the video is a 9 yr old retired Romanian police/military dog.

Im sure your dog is different from this one unless it has done the same work.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

as far as the OP and this whole post....

5 letter word that lives under a bridge.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> I know of the person who uploaded the video and knows the dog personally. The dog in the video is a 9 yr old retired Romanian police/military dog.
> 
> Im sure your dog is different from this one unless it has done the same work.


Give me a break. 

Any good dog, on a leash, behind a fence, agitated, would react the same way.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I said Junkyard type dogs. They live outside with shelter and guard the junkyard. In this case it sounds like your dog will be living outside with a shelter and guarding your backyard. 

You came on here and asked questions. I am giving my opinion in answering them. I feel like you are not looking for a "family pet, companion, protector" you are looking for an alarm system with teeth whom you wish to spend time with when YOU want to and for the rest of the time it is to "protect" your property. This is not a family dog in my opinion. Letting the dog live in your home and bond with you creating the love between you both where he is willing to protect you and your property.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Give me a break.
> 
> Any good dog, on a leash, behind a fence, agitated, would react the same way.


Im not arguing with you but rather giving you a background of the dog, simple as that.

Now if you train military/police dogs then great.

I just gave you a background of the dog. Many people post videos of dogs and have no info on the dog at all.

You basically are saying that dog isn't anything you you only see one clip that doesn't show too much but assuming you "have better dogs". Common on the net as "everyone has a killer dog"


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> Im not arguing with you but rather giving you a background of the dog, simple as that.
> 
> Now if you train military/police dogs then great.
> 
> ...


No, I am not saying that I have a killer dog, I am just basing my opinion off of what I see. Any good Schutzhund dog would react the same way. It's really not that hard to put a dog behind a fence, on a leash and agitating them. 

There is nothing special about putting a dog behind a fence on a leash and make them bark. That has nothing to do with having a killer dog.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

yes I dont disagree with you about not being able to see much from the video. 

That video is part of a thread about ddr dogs and then went into a discussion about natural aggression, etc. Then the uploader gave more background on it. Thats all im saying.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> yes I dont disagree with you about not being able to see much from the video.
> 
> That video is part of a thread about ddr dogs and then went into a discussion about natural aggression, etc. Then the uploader gave more background on it. Thats all im saying.


What I was trying to say is that even though a Shepherd is on a chain, behind the fence, reacting like this guy, doesn't mean anything. 

My dog is in training as a SAR Dog, she's got foundation a foundation in Schutzhund, she's very well socialized, literally a cuddle bug. 
But put her into the same situation as the big guy and she'd react the same way. 

Seeing a dog in that environment doesn't mean anything. That is all I was trying to say 




> *Would a DDR GSD be a good family member?*
> As opposed to American, Czech, West German, etc? I mean, check out THIS guy:
> YouTube - ‪Old type of GSD (DDR type)‬‏ ​
> He is both ON A CHAIN, as well as ENCLOSED IN A FENCE.
> ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmm I think I need to make a video of Bianca behind my fence and then of her surrounded by kids.
One of the great things about GSDs is their versatility.


----------

